# Deputy Sheriff Hans Fifer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Hans Fifer*

Faulkner County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Monday, April 8, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 4/8/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Deputy Sheriff Hans Fifer suffered a fatal heart attack following a training session and tryout with the agency's SWAT team at a facility in North Little Rock.

He began experiencing shortness of breath during the training and was administered oxygen. Shortly thereafter he began suffering chest pains and collapsed. He was transported to Springhill Baptist Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

Deputy Fifer had served with the Faulkner County Sheriff's Office as a full-time deputy for only four months. He had previously served as a reserve deputy with the agency and with the Cabot Police Department for five years. He is survived by his wife and two young daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Andy Shock
Faulkner County Sheriff's Office
801 Locust Street
Conway, AR 72034

Phone: (501) 450-4914

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21771-deputy-sheriff-hans-fifer#ixzz2PvP9GBi8


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Fifer


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

